# Saddle Stitching with my Pony



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

While this video is not very good, it does show the basics of saddle stitching for those that wand to hand stitch leather. The Pony is of my design and I have not seen one that mounts or is made like this one before. -- Tex

watch


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank You for sharing my friend...As for my self I have never done leather work..AKAOldmiser


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Tex thank you for sharing!


----------

